# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Coral [Triton, Sunward II, Cunard Adventurer]

## AegeanIslands

To καλυτερο πλοιο της R.O.C ειναι τωρα στο στολο της *LOUIS HELLENIC CRUISES.*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε *AegeanIslands* μας έχεις συνηθίσει σε ωραίες φωτογραφίες, στα θέματα κρουαζιεροπλοίων που έχεις φτιάξει.

Περιμένουμε !!!

----------


## AegeanIslands

Κατασκευασμενο το 1971 απο τη Rotterdam Drydock Company με yard no.329 στο Rotterdam της Ολλανδιας ως *CUNARD ADVENTURER* για την *CUNARD* CunardAdventurer.jpgμε σκοπο να ευωδωσει στο νεο εγχειρημα της εταιρειας στην Καραιβικη.Αντικατασταθηκε απο μεγαλυτερο πλοιο και πουληθηκε στην *KLOSTER NCCL* το 1977 και μετονομαστηκε σε *SUNWARD II*.Sunward II.jpg
Το 1991 πουληθηκε στην Ελληνικη *EPIROTIKI LINES* του ,πηρε το ονομα *ΤΡΙΤΩΝ* οπου εγινε γνωστο σε ολους μας.TritonEpirotiki.jpg
Το 1995 μετα και τη συγχωνευση της *SUN LINE* της οικογενειας Κιοσεογλου με την ΗΠΕΙΡΩΤΙΚΗ του Α.Ποταμιανου και την δημιουργια της *ROYAL OLYMPIC CRUISES* εγινε το πιο δημοφιλες του μελος αλλαζοντας μονο το χρωμα του hull.TritonRoC.jpg
Mετα τη πτωση της ROC πουληθηκε σε πλειστηριασμο τον Απριλιο του 2005 για 7,5 εκ € στην *LOUIS CRUISE LINES*.
Πηρε το ονομα *CORAL* Coral.jpgκαι με λευκο χρωμα και Ελληνικη σημαια ξεκινησε τα 3-4 μερα απο Πειραια που εκανε μεχρι την αγορα του _SEA DIAMOND_ το 2006.

----------


## gioannis13

Περασα και απο εκει ενα 2μηνο 3μηνο το καλοκαιρι απο Μαιο (επισκευη) μεχρι και τελος Ιουνιου του 2005 στο ξεκινημα του δλδ για τον ΛΟΥΗ( στην εποχη μετα την Γεφυρα στο Ριο και πριν την Διωρυγα).Ο Καπετανιος (ας μην τον χαρακτηρισω διοτι σημερα ειναι πλοηγος)με πολλα μα παρα πολλα ..........................τελος παντων ΚΑΛΗ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ .ΩΧ ΣΟΡΡΥ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ (Με ειχε προσβαλει για αυτο)Κος Πλοιαρχος................................!!! Το πλοιο παντως ηταν και ειναι φυσικα ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ για την ηλικια του και απο χωρους πληρωματος και φυσικα για τους επιβατες αφου γνωριζουν πως θα κανουν ταξιδι με ενα πλοιο 37 ετων.Καλα Ταξιδια Κοραλακι......................:wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Aν πατήσετε *ΕΔΩ* μπορείτε να δείτε μια ωραία φωτογραφία του πλοίου από το *gibraltarport.com*, στις 31 Δεκ. 2007.

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Περασα και απο εκει ενα 2μηνο 3μηνο το καλοκαιρι απο Μαιο (επισκευη) μεχρι και τελος Ιουνιου του 2005 στο ξεκινημα του δλδ για τον ΛΟΥΗ( στην εποχη μετα την Γεφυρα στο Ριο και πριν την Διωρυγα).Ο Καπετανιος (ας μην τον χαρακτηρισω διοτι σημερα ειναι πλοηγος)με πολλα μα παρα πολλα ..........................τελος παντων ΚΑΛΗ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ .ΩΧ ΣΟΡΡΥ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ (Με ειχε προσβαλει για αυτο)Κος Πλοιαρχος................................!!! Το πλοιο παντως ηταν και ειναι φυσικα ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ για την ηλικια του και απο χωρους πληρωματος και φυσικα για τους επιβατες αφου γνωριζουν πως θα κανουν ταξιδι με ενα πλοιο 37 ετων.Καλα Ταξιδια Κοραλακι......................:wink:


Σε καταλαβαινω φιλε,ξερω απολυτα τι ακριβως λες"...οι καπετανιοι ειναι στα βουνα παιδακι μου..."
Το πλοιο περυσι εκανε μεγαλη επισκευη,ξηλωσε τα καταστρωματα πρυμα αλλαξε τη κουβερτα,ξυλωσε τις περσιδες και ανοιξε παραθυρα στον ιδιο χωρο και φετος προβλεπεται και παλι να γινουν σπουδαια πραγματα στο πλοιο με σημαντικοτερο αυτο της αγορας και τοποθετησης τριων καινουργιων ηλεκτρομηχανων.

----------


## Apostolos

Μεγάλη επένδυση! Κυριολεκτικά το πλοίο θα γίνει καινούργιο! Πέρισυ είχα δεί που το ξυλώσαν όλη την μπογια και φάνικαν τα σινιάλα της NCL  :Smile: 
Φαίνετε πως η εταιρία επενδύει χρήματα...coral.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> To Coral βρίσκεται πλέον στο Πέραμα πιθανών για να ξεκινήσει τις εργασίες που ανεφέρθηκαν εδω


Και μιας και το πλοίο βρίσκεται πια στο Πέραμα, ας το δούμε και σε μία *πανέμορφη* (κάποια φίλη μου έλεγε ότι η μετριοφροσύνη δεν είναι προτέρημα :lol :Smile:  φωτογραφία του, χθές στο μεγάλο μας λιμάνι.

CORAL.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

ωραια η φωτο σου αλλα τα ευσημα να δωσουμε και στο πρωταγωνιστη ο οποιος ειναι πανεμορφος

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μα ακριβώς ο πρωταγωνιστής φίλε *scoufgian* δίνει όλη την ομορφιά στην φωτογραφία !!!

Φαντάζεσαι να είχα φωτογραφήσει μόνο τον ...μόλο αδειανό ???  :Smile:

----------


## scoufgian

εκανες καλη δουλεια!!!μπραβο

----------


## AegeanIslands

Θα εδειχνε ομορφοτερο με το μπλε υφαλοχρωμα!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

To όμορφο πλοίο σήμερα στο Πέραμα.  :Smile: 

CORAL_1.jpg

----------


## stavrosm

Εγω πεντε μηνες εκανα (αντεξα) μεσα σαν δευτερος μηχανικος και ακομα
τρεχω. Το καλο ειναι οτι θα βαλει καινουριες ηλεκτρομηχανες τωρα. Οχι 
οτι οι κυριες μηχανες του ειναι σοι αλλα κατι ειναι και αυτο.

----------


## gioannis13

> Εγω πεντε μηνες εκανα (αντεξα) μεσα σαν δευτερος μηχανικος και ακομα
> τρεχω. Το καλο ειναι οτι θα βαλει καινουριες ηλεκτρομηχανες τωρα. Οχι 
> οτι οι κυριες μηχανες του ειναι σοι αλλα κατι ειναι και αυτο.


Στην Ροδο το 2005 πριν ξεμπαρκαρω , αν θυμαμαι καλα , ειχε βγει βολτα ενα εμβολο  :shock: απο την μια ηλεκτομηχανη.

----------


## stavrosm

Απο τετοια αλλο τιποτα. Σε καθε st/by γινοταν πανικος. Δεν ξεραμε τι να
περιμενουμε.

----------


## Captain Argy

Παιδιά μπορεί κάποιος να το βγάλει μια φωτογραφία αυριο για να το έχουμε πριν μας φύγει για τα ξένα??Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων...

----------


## scoufgian

> Παιδιά μπορεί κάποιος να το βγάλει μια φωτογραφία αυριο για να το έχουμε πριν μας φύγει για τα ξένα??Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων...


μεχρι αυριο ,ποιος ζει και ποιος πεθαινει!!! :Very Happy: .παρε μια σημερα κι αντε στο καλο..........

----------


## Captain Argy

> μεχρι αυριο ,ποιος ζει και ποιος πεθαινει!!!.παρε μια σημερα κι αντε στο καλο..........


Ευχαριστώ άντε και συ......:-D

----------


## AegeanIslands

TI ORAIA POU EDEIXE ME TO BLUE YFALOXROMA
DEN SYMFONEITAI?
KAI EPIPLEON I METASKEVI DEN TO ALOIOSE STA PANO KATASTROMATA!

----------


## polykas

Δύο φωτό του πλοίου κατά την ετήσια του στο Πέραμα το 2007.





1-0.jpg
















2-0.jpg

----------


## AegeanIslands

Spoudaia ergasia afti tis afairesis tis epistrosis xromatos pou exoun ypostei sxedon ola ta ploia tis _LCL_ prosferontas stin syntirisi kai stin aesthitiki twn ploiwn.

----------


## Apostolos

Εμα με τόση χλαπάτσα απο την μπογιά τα πλοία... Αναρωτιέμε πόσουν τόνους μπογιά σε 30 χρόνια ζωής έχει ένα πλοίο πάνω του... Σε πλοίο που τόλμησα να προσπαθήσω να φτάσω στην λαμαρίνα της πλευράς κόντεψα να μετρήσω μισή παλάμη!

----------


## Haddock

Η αμμοβολή είναι θαυματουργή, τα κάνει όλα αόρατα :mrgreen:

----------


## Apostolos

Η τα εμφανίζει! Μετά απο τοοοσα χρόνια εμφανίστηκαν 3 φορεσιές του πλοίου ταυτόχρονα! Closter, Ηπειρωτική & Luis!

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Η αμμοβολή είναι θαυματουργή, τα κάνει όλα αόρατα :mrgreen:


Στο Πέραμα η αμμοβολή απαγορέυεται. Υδροβολή 1000 bar γίνεται για την προετοιμασία των επιφανειών για βάψιμο.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το πλοιο απο την περασμενη Πεμπτη βρισκεται στο Κεντρικο Λιμανι (παγοδα) επειτα απο 9 μηνες για την ετησια ακινησια του.
Αναμενεται να επανελθει περι τα τελη Μαρτη και αφου υποστει και τις απαραιτητες εργασιες συντηρησης.Το πλοιο εφερε στον Πειραια ο cpt Κωστας ΣΚΟΥΡΛΗΣ.

----------


## dimitris

Διπλα στην Παγοδα, φωτογραφια απο πολυ μακρια και ο καιρος δεν βοηθαει...
coral.jpg

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Γ ΜΗΧ

Γεια σας παιδια κ καλη χρονια,ο σκουρλης ειναι ο καλυτερος απο οσους εχουν περασει απτο βαπορι!Ημουν κ γω το 2005 μεσα ως δοκιμος μηχανικος, με πρωτο μηχανικο τον αντριανα το γιωργο κ Α/Β σταθη δαμιγο.Ωραιο πλοιο Ωραιες εποχες....

----------


## Apostolos

Και ας δούμε το πλοίο λίγους μήνες πρίν στην Βαρκελώνη. Ανάμεσα απο τα σύγχρονα μεγαθήρια της κρουαζιέρας φάνταζε τόσο όμορφο και κλασσικό... Απλά πανέμορφο!
CORAL.JPG

----------


## AegeanIslands

Φιλε *Apostolos* σημερα απεδειξες οτι εισαι γνησιος καραβολατρης.Αυτο το λεω γιατι την ιδια ωρα που εσυ εβλεπες το _CORAL_ τοσο ομορφο, οι επιβατες και τα πληρωματα των μεγαθηριων που περιγραφεις ρωτουσαν για την .... μπαριζα (CORAL) που εδεσε διπλα της και ενοχλει. :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Γι αυτό και εγώ τους πέρναγα στο δρόμο στο δέκατο και τους σφύριζα!

----------


## stavrosm

Στην Πατμο.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Σημερα στον Πειραια η αντιθεση σε ολο της το Μεγαλειο...CORAL-POESIA.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Πρότειμω να είμαι στο αριστερό! Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε να το επισκευθούμε για μερικές εσωτερικές φώτο!

----------


## mastrokostas

Για ποιον λόγο ?

----------


## Apostolos

Κλασσικότερο, ομορφότερο, πάει παντού, λιγότεροι επιβάτες...

----------


## mastrokostas

Και το άλλο παρ ότι είναι πολύ τετράγωνο και δεν είναι απ έξω όμορφο ,μέσα έχει άλλες χάρες . :Wink: Το παλιό για  μηχανικούς είναι ζόρι!

----------


## AegeanIslands

Φετος, σε μια απο τις πολλες εβδομαδιαιες προσεγγισεις στο... μεσα της Βαρκελωνης!CORAL.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

> Το παλιό για  μηχανικούς είναι ζόρι!


Αν έχεις την στήριξη την εταιρίας όπως ξέρεις τα πράγματα είναι καλύτερα... 
Aegean Islands η φώτο σου απο το τελεφερίκ ειναι θεικιά! (κανένα Aegean Heaven έβγαλες απο κει?)

----------


## mastrokostas

Φιλε Αποστολε, ξερεις οτι είναι άλλο να συντηρείς κάτι καινούργιο από το να επισκευάζεις κάτι παλιό !Σαν σκαρί πράγματι είναι η μέρα με την νύχτα δεν αντιλέγω .

----------


## moutsokwstas

1.jpg 
μια απο τις συναντησεις με το coral στον πειραια, αρχες του 2009

----------


## scoufgian

πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια με ενα ομορφο βαπορι :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Γυμνάσια σήμερα στο πλοίο???

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34168

----------


## moutsokwstas

DSC09814.JPG
απο μια αλλη γωνια στο λιμανι του πειραια.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΣΤΙΣ 11 ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ 2005 ΩΣ CORAL.
ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟΝ OPELMANOS.....
Pict20050911.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ενα απο τα ωραιοτερα πλοια ,αν και λιγο παλιο πια, με πολλες δυνατοτητες σε ταχυτητα και ταξιδεμα.Ολλανδικο σκαρι απο αυτα που αυτοι ξερουν!

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΩΡΑΙΟΤΕΡΑ ΣΚΑΡΙΑ.ΕΔΩ ΩΣ ''TRITON'' ΤΟ 2003.
Pict2003070.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Coral και Romilda για τον φιλο Ben Bruce

----------


## BEN BRUCE

TRITON το υπεροχο ολλανδικο σκαρι με προδιαγραφες cunard στον πειραια 

negatives (221).jpg]

Για τους TSS APOLLON , tasos @@@ & (φυσικα) GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πω,πω βραδιατικα,τι φωτογραφιες ειναι αυτες?Περα απο το τελειο γουστο στα σκαρια  που διαθετεις θελω να κανω νυξη και για το αρχειο σου,αλλα τι να πρωτοπω? :Very Happy:

----------


## SOLSTICE

TO CORAL ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΑ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να δούμε και πάλι την αυθεντική και ακαλαίσθητη τσιμινιέρα επιρρεασμένη σχεδιαστικά από αυτή του QE2, μόνο που η διαφορά μεγέθους την κάνει εξωπραγματική στο μικρό καράβι. Με την ευκαιρία το κατάστρωμα πάνω από την γέφυρα που υποθέτω ήταν για χρήση ηλιοθεραπείας Sun deck έγινε καμπίνες τώρα τελευταία? Έχασε πάντως το ωραίο σχεδιαστικό προφίλ του.


Πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Coral*...Πειραιας 20-12-2009.

DSCN0893.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

TRITON


triton.jpg


Πολυ ειδικα αφιερωμενο στον TSS APOLLON :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καλλιτεχνη Ben Bruce  _το μοντελο ειναι τελειο!!!_

----------


## Tasos@@@

Το μοντελακι αψογο (οπως παντα!) οι φωτογραφιες αψογες και η επομενη απο εμενα ειδικα χαρισμενη στον T.S.S.Apollon,τον Ben Bruce,τον Melis7 και τον T.S.S.Queen Anna Maria.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε Τάσο.

----------


## stratoscy

> TRITON
> 
> 
> triton.jpg
> 
> 
> Πολυ ειδικα αφιερωμενο στον TSS APOLLON


Πολύ ωραίο μοντελάκι φίλε BEN BRUCE!
Που μπορώ να προμηθευτώ μονέλα πλοίων?

----------


## despo

Αν θυμάμαι καλά σαν 'Τρίτων' ειχε στην πρύμνη ψαθινες ομπρέλες, οι οποίες βέβαια έχουν αφαιρεθεί.

----------


## Hlias

Όμορφο, κλασσικό πλοίο, μου τράβηξε την προσοχή και από μακρυά που το είδα! 

Τη φωτό τη χαλάει λίγο το σχοινί απο ένα πλοίο της ΑΝΕΚ, o κύριος Nkr ίσως θυμάται πιο ήταν  :Wink: , αλλά η δεύτερη φωτογραφία που τράβηξα απο άλλη γωνία, ήταν πολύ πιο θολή! 

26/12/2009



Θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να δω το εσωτερικό του!

----------


## stratoscy

> Όμορφο, κλασσικό πλοίο, μου τράβηξε την προσοχή και από μακρυά που το είδα! 
> 
> Τη φωτό τη χαλάει λίγο το σχοινί απο ένα πλοίο της ΑΝΕΚ, o κύριος Nkr ίσως θυμάται πιο ήταν , αλλά η δεύτερη φωτογραφία που τράβηξα απο άλλη γωνία, ήταν πολύ πιο θολή! 
> 
> 26/12/2009
> 
> 
> 
> Θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να δω το εσωτερικό του!


Πάρα πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία.
Λοιπόν αφού επιθυμείς να δείς φωτογραφίες για ρόξε μια ματιά εδώ:
http://www.dolphin-hellas.gr/Cruises...ssel-Coral.htm
Είναι λίγες αλλά κάτι είναι κι αυτές

----------


## Hlias

Σε ευχαριστώ για το λίνκ stratoscy! Οι φωτό δε μεγαλώνουν  :Sad: , αλλά παίρνεις μια ιδέα για το πως είναι!  :Very Happy:

----------


## nkr

Το καραβι ηταν τις HELLENIC SEAWAYS το NISSOS CHIOS που χαλαει λιγο το πλανο Ηλια.

----------


## nkr

To CORAL στον Πειραια την πρωτοχρονια. :Very Happy: 

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1262358960

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Aπο την εποχή της Ηπειρωτικής ο Τρίτωνας

Image2.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ας σημειώσουμε ότι το πλοίο πλέον ειναι περισσότερο φωτισμένο και έτοιμο για δράση

----------


## stratoscy

Πάρα πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία.Εντυπωσιακή και από τον καιρό που ΄γταν στις δόξες του

----------


## despo

Βλέποντας τα δρομολόγια που έχουν ανακοινωθεί για αυτό το χρόνο, ανάμεσα στα λιμάνια προσέγγισης ειναι και Τουρκικά, οπότε οπωσδήποτε θα αλλάξει σημαία το πλοίο.

----------


## Apostolos

Ελληνική???

----------


## despo

Μακάρι, αν και δεν το βλέπω επειδή δεν θα ξεκινάει απο Ελληνικό λιμάνι.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Coral*...Πειραιας 10-1- 2010.

DSCN1046.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο despo_

----------


## despo

Να εισαι καλά Φίλε Απόλλων, αφου πάντα βρίσκεσαι στη πρώτη γραμμή της επικαιρότητας στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

----------


## Speedkiller

Γνωρίζουμε γιατί προσφατα (καμια 2 μέρες πριν) το πλοίο ήταν αναμμένο (φωταγωγημένο)?

----------


## manoubras 33

Καλησπέρα και καλό απόγευμα! Στο AIS του όμορφου βαποριού γράφει προορισμός Σύρος! ίσως απόψε η άυριο το πρωί θα βάλει πλώρη για το ναυπηγείο!

----------


## Melis7

Το πλοίο αναχώρησε γύρω στις 11 το βράδυ από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά με την βοήθεια ρυμουλκών. Στις 11.15 πέρασε τα φανάρια του μεγάλου λιμάνιου και έβαλε πλώρη για Σύρο..... Αύριο θα σας ανεβάσω και τις συγκεκριμένες φώτο.......

----------


## zozef

Το πλοιο 08,20 στη Συρο
P1250001.JPG

----------


## Naias II

Το πλοίο φωταγωγημένο στη γνωστή θέση στο Πειραιά

Αφιερωμένη στο φίλο TSS Apollon

----------


## manoubras 33

Οι εργασιές στο Coral συνεχίζονται πάνω στην δεξαμένη ''Ερμούπολις'' του Νεορίου.
Τα νέα χρώματα στις τσιμινιέρες ειναι σχεδόν έτοιμα οσο είδα, σε χρώμα μπλέ!

----------


## Melis7

Τελικά, αυτή είναι η νέα πολιτική της εταιρείας..... Μπλε τσιμινιέρες.... Το επιβεβαιώσαμε.....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

TRITON απογευματινη αναχωρηση το καλοκαιρι του 1996


5-2-2010 (17).jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

CORAL σε μιά αναχώρηση του στις 11 Σεπτεμβρίου του 2005.
Pict2005080.jpg

----------


## cyprus4ever

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες σε δύο εντελώς διαφορετικές φάσεις της πορείας του πλοίου...! Ευχαριστούμε!

Όποιος μπορέσει ας ανεβάσει κάποια φοτο με τα νέα χρώματα του πλοίου! Θα το εκτιμούσαμε ιδιαίτερα!

----------


## Melis7

> TRITON απογευματινη αναχωρηση το καλοκαιρι του 1996
> 
> 
> 5-2-2010 (17).jpg


Με το σήμα Ηπειρωτικής - Sun Line........ Γυρίσαμε πάλι κάποια χρόνια πίσω.....

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σας μεχρι σημερα το μεσημερι η τσιμινιερα ειχε αυτο το χρωμα
P2010003NA.JPG

----------


## cyprus4ever

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ zozef!

Ενδιαφέρον το μέχρι τώρα αποτέλεσμα... Μας παραπέμπει στην εποχή της Ηπειρωτικής...! Ανυπομονώ να δω το τελικό αποτέλεσμα...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

TRITON στον πειραια το 1998 με τα σινιαλα της ROC με τον βυζαντινο σταυρο oμως παντα στην πλωρη

5-2-2010 (19).jpg

Ειδικη αφιερωση στους GIANNHSMATZOYRIS και Ellinis

----------


## manoubras 33

Έπεσε απο την δεξαμενή!

----------


## stratoscy

Περιμένουμε φωτογραφία να δούμε το αποτέλεσμα

----------


## Melis7

> TRITON στον πειραια το 1998 με τα σινιαλα της ROC με τον βυζαντινο σταυρο oμως παντα στην πλωρη
> 
> 5-2-2010 (19).jpg
> 
> Ειδικη αφιερωση στους GIANNHSMATZOYRIS και Ellinis


Α ρε φίλε Κώστα..... Πάντα να μας αφήνεις άφωνους και να μας γυρίζεις πολλά χρόνια πίσω στις καλές εποχές.....

----------


## cyprus4ever

Ένα 4λεπτο βιντεάκι που βρήκα στο youtube, με μια από τις αφίξεις του πλοίου στη Γένοβα.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ISGE0qz8Ws

----------


## sylver23

*Το Coral βρισκεται στο Πέραμα οπου και συνεχίζονται οι εργασίες.

P2220555.jpg
P2220553.jpg

Το σινιάλο στην τσιμινιέρα άλλαξε.

P2220554.jpg

Μαστροκώστα περιμένουμε ενημέρωση...*

----------


## despo

Διακρίνω οτι στις βάρκες δεν υπάρχει πλεον νηολόγιο -έχει ηδη σβηστεί το Limassol- το οποίο σημειωτέον το είχε βάλει στην ίδια προβλήτα με το που άλλαξε αποστολή και έκανε κρουαζιέρες απο Ιταλία/Γαλλία.

----------


## mastrokostas

> *Το Coral βρισκεται στο Πέραμα οπου και συνεχίζονται οι εργασίες.*
> 
> *P2220555.jpg*
> *P2220553.jpg*
> 
> *Το σινιάλο στην τσιμινιέρα άλλαξε.*
> 
> *P2220554.jpg*
> 
> *Μαστροκώστα περιμένουμε ενημέρωση...*


Μπράβο Συλβερ , το έχουμε τώρα και με τα νέα του σινιάλα !

----------


## helatros68

Το πλοιο στην επισκευαστικη ζωνη Περαματος στις 23.2.2010 απο μια διαφορετικη ληψη.

coral 23.2.2010.jpg

----------


## cyprus4ever

Υπέροχη φωτογραφία φίλε μου! Και το καράβι είναι σκέτο κουκλί με το νέο look!  :Wink:

----------


## AegeanIslands

Ωραια ληψη φιλε.
Του πλοιου του παει το νεο σινιαλο και το χρωμα στη Τσιμινιερα!
Το νηολογιο που παρατηρησε ο φιλος ειναι σβηστο λογω επικειμενης αλλαγης σημαιας (ΜΑΛΤΑ) και φυσικα θα γραφτει VALLETTA συντομα.

----------


## Melis7

> Το πλοιο στην επισκευαστικη ζωνη Περαματος στις 23.2.2010 απο μια διαφορετικη ληψη.
> 
> coral 23.2.2010.jpg


Έχει γίνει πολύ ωραίο αλλά όπως ήταν με τα χρώματα της Ηπειρωτικής, δεν πρόκειται να ξαναγίνει......

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Coral έξω από τον Πειραιά, λίγη ώρα μετά την αναχώρηση του από το Πέραμα στις 10-4-2010..
Για τον Mastrokostas, τον Sylver23 και τον helatros68..!*
P4105559.JPG

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Beautiful photo of her in the new Louis colours! Well done on capturing that great contrast of colours, her silhouette really stands out.

Here is a good photo of her by a Japanese photographer showing her sleek lines in the livery of the original Norwegian Caribbean Lines who used her extensively for cruising in the Bahamas.

All the best, Henry.

scan0553.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[QUOTE = Nissos Mykonos; 336368]*The Coral off Piraeus, shortly after departure from Perama to 04.10.2010 ..*
*For Mastrokostas, and the Sylver23 helatros68 ..!*
[ATTACH] 86126 [/ ATTACH] [/ QUOTE]

Does anyone know what the Coral was doing sailing to Barcelona and then down to Seville??  before starting her East Med itineraries for the summer out of Genoa/Marseille. Were these charter cruises or did she go to Barcelona for some repair work as Orient Queen also stopped there on the way back from South America.

Well done on this excellent photo after departing Piraeus

Henry.

----------


## AegeanIslands

*A Small charter before commence her season!*

----------


## BOLCARIB

εδω στην Μυκονο τον Σεπτ του 1995 μαζι με τον Οδυσσεα...

----------


## lostromos

Το καλοκαίρι του 1996 στη Σαντορίνη.

----------


## Leo

Στην σημερινή του έξοδο απο τον Ισθμό στον Κορινθιακό
DSCN7131corpos.jpg


Το αποχαιρετήσαμε και ελπίζουμε να το δουν κι άλλοι πιο πέρα!
DSCN7144corpos1.jpg

----------


## stratoscy

Κούκλα είναι. Το γεγονός ότι άλλαξε νηολόγιο με λύπησε.....

----------


## vinman

Απο πάνω δεν το τράβηξες καθόλου ή μας το φυλάς για έκπληξη; :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

...Και λίγο αργότερα στη Γέφυρα!
Για τους Leo, Γνωστή Καραβολάτρισσα, vinman, mastrokostas, DimitrisT

Trakakis_P5141152.jpg

----------


## Leo

Χμμμμ, παρόλο που έφυγα νωρίτερα απο ότι θα έπρεπε, όταν έφθασα είχε περάσει τις γέφυρες, έτσι πήγαμε κατευθείαν στα Ποσειδώνεια και περιμέναμε την έξοδο... :Very Happy: . Τελειά και παύλα ομίλησαν οι ειδικοί τώρα :roll:

----------


## stratoscy

Αυτή παίρνει βραβείο!!!:shock::shock:

----------


## vinman

> ...Και λίγο αργότερα στη Γέφυρα!
> Για τους Leo, Γνωστή Καραβολάτρισσα, vinman, mastrokostas, DimitrisT
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89544


@Γιώργο....μαγευτική...η ώρα νομίζω ότι σε αποζημίωσε μιας και σου χάρισε ένα εκπληκτικό αποτέλεσμα...που το βλέπουμε και το θαυμάζουμε όλοι μας... :Wink: 
@Leo...άλλη φορά σε παρακαλώ να είσαι στην ώρα σου... :Very Happy:

----------


## DimitrisT

ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ!!!!!!Μπράβο Γιώργο!!!!!Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ και για την αφιέρωση  :Very Happy:  :Razz: .

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[QUOTE = Trakman; 345356] ... And sometime later in the Bridge!
For Leo, known Karavolatrissa, vinman, mastrokostas, DimitrisT

[Attach] 89544 [/ attach] [/ QUOTE]

Trakman and Leo, great photos of her passing through the Canal and the Gulf of Corinth especially the one taken from the bridge....excellent!

Thanks, Henry.

----------


## cyprus4ever

> ...Και λίγο αργότερα στη Γέφυρα!
> Για τους Leo, Γνωστή Καραβολάτρισσα, vinman, mastrokostas, DimitrisT
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89544


Μέγας είσαι Κύριε και θαυμαστά τα έργα σου! ΑΠΛΑ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ!!! ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΛΟΓΙΑ!  :Very Happy:   :Wink:  Φανταστική!!!

----------


## Trakman

Μια ακόμα για τους φίλους stratoscy, Henry Casciaro και cyprus4ever!

Trakakis_P5141143.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Mε την ευκαιρία να πω ότι είναι πανέμορφο βαπόρι!!! Λιιιιιιιιιιίγο με χαλάνε οι τσιμινιέρες του (νομίζω θα προτιμούσα μία!), αλλά και έτσι είναι υπέροχο!!!!!

----------


## stratoscy

Ευχριστούμε. Είναι τ-έ-λ-ε-ι-α. Βραβείο, παίρνει βραβείο

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Κάπτεν Λεό και Γιώργο υπέροχες φωτογραφίες!! Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!*
*Για εσάς τους δύο και για τους φίλους stratoscy, Henry Casciaro και cyprus4ever, μία φωτογραφία του πλοίου λίγη ώρα μετά την αναχώρηση του από το Πέραμα...*
P4105567.JPG

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[QUOTE = Trakman; 345391] With the chance to say it is beautiful steamer! Liiiiiiiiiiigo to spoil the tsiminieres of (I think I would have preferred one!), But so is wonderful !!!!![/ QUOTE]

Fantastic, even better than the first.......what a perfect picture. Stratosky is right you do deserve a prize! I think Louis would welcome these photos from you for their website or brochures, maybe they would give you a free cruise!! :Wink:  Henry.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[QUOTE = Nissos Mykonos; 345401]*Captain Leo and George great pictures! Thank you!*
*For you both and all our friends stratoscy, Henry Casciaro and cyprus4ever, a photo of the ship some time after his departure from Perama ...*
[ATTACH] 89554 [/ ATTACH] [/ QUOTE]

Thanks Nissos Mykonos another perfect photo with beautiful contrast of colours. The funnel colours really stands out against the white superstructure and the silver grey seascape!

Thanks a lot, Henry.

----------


## cyprus4ever

Φίλοι Trakman και Nissos Mykonos ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες σας! Είναι όντως ένα πολύ όμορφο πλοίο και απ'ότι φαίνεται η εταιρεία με την περσινή ανακαίνιση ( προσθήκη καμπίνων - ανδιαμόρφωση νέου σαλονιού ) φαίνεται να ποντάρει πολλά στο καράβι! Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα το βλέπουμε για αρκετά χρόνια ακόμα κοντά μας!

----------


## lostromos

> Mε την ευκαιρία να πω ότι είναι πανέμορφο βαπόρι!!! Λιιιιιιιιιιίγο με χαλάνε οι τσιμινιέρες του (νομίζω θα προτιμούσα μία!), αλλά και έτσι είναι υπέροχο!!!!!


Trakman, φοβερές!
Για τις τσιμινιέρες, θα έλεγα του δίνουν αεροδυναμικό στυλ και μ' αρέσουν. Του Aegean Pearl βέβαια, μ' αρέσουν περισσότερο!
Οι photos είναι απ' τη γέφυρα στο Ρίο?

----------


## Trakman

Έτσι ακριβώς φίλε μου, από τη γέφυρα! Να'σαι καλά! :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> Trakman, φοβερές!
> Για τις τσιμινιέρες, θα έλεγα του δίνουν αεροδυναμικό στυλ και μ' αρέσουν. Του Aegean Pearl βέβαια, μ' αρέσουν περισσότερο!
> Οι photos είναι απ' τη γέφυρα στο Ρίο?


Οι τσιμινιέρες και εμένα μ αρέσουν, αλλά το ντουμάνι στα στριμωγμένα του ισθμού είναι αρκετό και χαλάσει τις φωτογραφίες...Του Γιώργου τις φωτογραφίες με τα χαλαρά 10 μίλια (κανονισμός ορίου ταχύτητας διέλευσης κάτω από την γέφυρα) του στήθηκε για να φωτογραφηθεί άκαπνη και αστραφτερή.

----------


## Trakman

Η έντονη κάπνα έκανε και σε μένα εντύπωση! Ακόμα και με τα 10 μίλια που πήγαινε, θα έλεγα ότι ήταν μάλλον υπερβολική. Ευτυχώς εκείνη τη στιγμή είχε ΝΔ αέρα! :Wink:

----------


## cyprus4ever

Για όσους φίλους ενδιαφέροντε, σε αυτό το link η εταιρεία ανέβασε προ ολίγων ημερών δεκάδες ολοκαίνουριες φωτογραφίες από τους κοινόχρηστους χώρους του πλοίου (εστιατόρια, σαλόνια, κτλ). Ρίχτε μια ματιά στην ενότητα Rublic Areas & Facilities. Πραγματικά το πλοίο εσωτερικά είναι πολύ όμορφα διακοσμημένο και καλοσυντηρημένο που κρύβει πάρα πολύ καλά την ηλικία του! Μαζί με το ORIENT QUEEN νομίζω είναι τα δύο καλύτερα κρουαζιερόπλοια της εταιρείας, ανεξαρτήτως μεγέθους...

http://www.louiscruises-professional.../coral&start=0

----------


## Trakman

Σημερινή φωτογραφία του Coral 

Για τους Leo, vinman, Maroulis Nikos, Thanasis89, mastrokostas, Apostolos, lostromos, cyprus4ever, DimitrisT, Henry Casciaro, stratoscy, diagoras, Nissos Mykonos

Trakakis_6131859.jpg

----------


## stratoscy

*Τέλεια, εξαιρετική* φώτο που την πέτυχες?Φαινεται ότι η εταιρεία επένδυσε πάνω σε αυτο το πλοίο και καλά έκανε

----------


## vinman

> Σημερινή φωτογραφία του Coral 
> 
> Για τους Leo, vinman, Maroulis Nikos, Thanasis89, mastrokostas, Apostolos, lostromos, cyprus4ever, DimitrisT, Henry Casciaro, stratoscy, diagoras, Nissos Mykonos
> 
> Trakakis_6131859.jpg


*Φ Α Ν Τ Α Σ Τ Ι Κ Η ! ! ! !
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιώργο...!!!*

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Γιώργο είναι απίστευτη η φωτογραφία σου !
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!*

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[QUOTE=Trakman;357161]Σημερινή φωτογραφία του Coral 

Για τους Leo, vinman, Maroulis Nikos, Thanasis89, mastrokostas, Apostolos, lostromos, cyprus4ever, DimitrisT, Henry Casciaro, stratoscy, diagoras, Nissos Mykonos

Thank you for this incredible photo! Absolutely fantastic

Henry.

----------


## diagoras

> Σημερινή φωτογραφία του Coral 
> 
> Για τους Leo, vinman, Maroulis Nikos, Thanasis89, mastrokostas, Apostolos, lostromos, cyprus4ever, DimitrisT, Henry Casciaro, stratoscy, diagoras, Nissos Mykonos
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93563


 Γιωργο ΑΠΙΘΑΝΗ φωτογραφια του ομορφου,κλασσικου αυτου κρουαζιεροπλοιου.Σε ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση

----------


## DimitrisT

ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ φωτογραφία  !!!!!Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ Γιώργο για την αφιέρωση!!!

----------


## lostromos

Καταπληκτική διαύγεια - σαν να το βλέπεις μπροστά σου!
Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση...

----------


## cyprus4ever

Χωρίς λόγια!  :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Coral στον Σαρωνικό για τους φίλους Trakman, Leo,Vimnan, Henry Casciaro, Thanasis89, mastrokostas, lostromos και cyprus4ever!
*P4105580.JPG

----------


## manolis_creta

> Σημερινή φωτογραφία του Coral 
> 
> Για τους Leo, vinman, Maroulis Nikos, Thanasis89, mastrokostas, Apostolos, lostromos, cyprus4ever, DimitrisT, Henry Casciaro, stratoscy, diagoras, Nissos Mykonos
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93563


εσυ χαμενος πας ! :Razz:  ολες οι φωτογραφιες σου ειναι φοβερες !! δηλαδη αυτες οι εικονες ειναι οτι πρεπει για τις μπροσουρες των εταιριων!!! σκεφτικες ποτε να ασχολιθεις με την αεροφωτογραφια :?: !! :Wink: 

μπραβο σου !!!:mrgreen:

και φυσικα και του Nissos Mykonos η φωτογραφια ειναι εξαιρετικη!!!

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[QUOTE=Nissos Mykonos;357375]*Το Coral στον Σαρωνικό για τους φίλους Trakman, Leo,Vimnan, Henry Casciaro, Thanasis89, mastrokostas, lostromos και cyprus4ever!*

*Thank you so much NM I have never seen such beautiful photos of Coral, Louis would find it very hard to obtain better photos of their ships, they should purchase them from you and use them in their website and publicity!*

*Henry.*

----------


## cyprus4ever

Πανέμορφο! Μόνο που με λύπησε η αλλαγή σημαίας...

----------


## dokimakos21

*Γιωργο Φανταστικες οι φωτογραφιες σου ...!*
*Μια απο εμενα την Κυριακη το πρωι εξω απο τον Πειραια..!*
*P6132012.jpg*

----------


## Trakman

> *Γιωργο Φανταστικες οι φωτογραφιες σου ...!*
> *Μια απο εμενα την Κυριακη το πρωι εξω απο τον Πειραια..!*
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93844*


Πραγματικά πανέμορφη φωτογραφία Φώτη!!! Έπιασες υπέροχη στιγμή, μπράβο!!!! :Wink:

----------


## polykas

Σήμερα περνώντας τον Ισθμό.Για τον καλό φίλο Leo... :Wink: 

polykas568_777.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ Γιώργο, αύριο θα μυρίζεις κάπνα.... :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dokimakos21

*Coral-Σήμερα ξημερώματα έξω από τον Πειραιά.!*
*Για τους Trakaman,Leo,Polykas,lostromos,Mastokwstas*
P7132605.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Το Coral στον Σαρωνικό... 
 
DSC07302.jpg

----------


## cyprus4ever

Υπέροχη! Απευθείας εξώφυλλο για μπροσούρα!  :Smile:

----------


## lostromos

Πειραιάς, 23/7/2010

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ειναι κατι ωραιες καραβολατρικες στιγμες που η τυχη σου χαμογελα. Χθες το μεσημερι ημουν στον Πειραια για να επιβιβαστω στο Blue Horizon. Την ωρα που πηγαινα με το λεωφορειο μεχρι το βαπορι ειδα το Coral να αποπλεει!!! Δυστυχως δεν προλαβαινα να παω στο κοκκινο και στο μονο σημειο που μπορουσα να το βγαλω ηταν στο κενο μεταξυ Blue Horizon και Blue Star 2. Το προβλημα μου ηταν αν θα χωρουσε ολοκληρο στη φωτογραφια. Το αποτελεσμα στις οθονες σας...

Coral_Peiraias_1_9_2010.JPG

----------


## Leo

Είναι αυτό πο λέμε το βάζω φυτευτό! Εσύ το εβγαλες (φώτο) και σου έκατσε ακριβώς. Να το κοιτάξεις αυτό το πλεονέκτημα Νιόνιο, νομίζω ότι έχει χέρι (ακριβείας).....  :Very Happy: . Σιγα μην το έβγαζα εγώ...αποκλείεται.

----------


## Trakman

Το Coral πλέοντας βράδυ στον Κορινθιακό

Trakakis_P9115994.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Το Coral πλέοντας βράδυ στον Κορινθιακό
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106016



ΥΠΕΡΑΨΟΓΗ Γιωργο, πολυ ιδιαιτερη και πολυ δυσκολη!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Για να μην ξεχνάμε και αυτά που αρκετά χρόνια τώρα, ταξιδεύουν αθόρυβα στα Ελληνικά νησιά με Έλληνες ναυτικούς !  :Wink: 




IMG_3078.JPG

----------


## nkr

Το CORAL δεμενο στις τσαμαδουρες διπλα απο το παλιο λιμανι....
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,deep blue,tss apollon,Dimitris T.,Leo,Trakman,
Captain_Nionios,Henry,Thanasis89,Dokimakos21 και Lostromos.

----------


## gioannis13

Ποτε εχει τελευταιο δρομολογιο απο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ , ξερει κανεις ?

----------


## mastrokostas

Σταθερή αξία για αρκετά χρόνια .

IMG_3247.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε nkr, τώρα την είδα :Surprised: ops:. Η επόμενη στον Πειραιά στις 10/12/2010 χαρισμένη σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις :Wink: .

CORAL 02 10-12-2010.jpg

----------


## despo

Μετα το τέλος του 2ου μέρους της χειμωνιάτικης 'ξεκούρασής' του στη Λεμεσό, οπως φαίνεται στο ΑΙΣ, ανεβαίνει σιγά-σιγά για τη Σύρο, προκειμένου να δεξαμενιστεί.

----------


## Nikos_V

> Μετα το τέλος του 2ου μέρους της χειμωνιάτικης 'ξεκούρασής' του στη Λεμεσό, οπως φαίνεται στο ΑΙΣ, ανεβαίνει σιγά-σιγά για τη Σύρο, προκειμένου να δεξαμενιστεί.


Εφτασε λοιπον σημερα το πρωι..........!!!

P2210185.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε για την άμμεση ανταπόκριση φίλε Nikos_V  :Wink: .

----------


## mastrokostas

> Εφτασε λοιπον σημερα το πρωι..........!!!
> 
> P2210185.JPG


Σιγά που θα σου ξέφευγε !

----------


## Nikos_V

Επεσε απο την δεξαμενη χθες το CORAL.......

P3180353.JPG

.....για τον mastrokosta:-D

----------


## Nikos_V

.......στην ραδα πηρε πετρελαια..

P3180368.JPG καλα ταξιδια στο πλοιο και το πληρωμα του!!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να και μία ακόμα φωτογραφία από το παρελθόν του σαν Cunard Adventurer με εκείνη την δυσανάλογα μεγάλη τσιμινιέρα του για να παραπέμπει στο Queen Elisabeth 2, το 1976 ενώ πλέει στην Καραϊβική.

Cunard_Adventuer.jpg

πηγή Shipsnostalgia

----------


## Henry Casciaro

QAM very interesting photo. It shows how different she looked in her original Cunard days. That tall forward pointing funnel was quite unusual and impressive.

Here is another aerial stern shot of her from Shipnostalgia which also shows how different her after decks and lido looked compared with todays additions under Louis ownership (in fact I think I prefer her like this in the original form as Louis has'nt been too careful about her aesthetic looks when they added that glass enclosed surround and that ugly flat roof over the upper deck as shelter from the sun)

Henry.

Ad_1398_1.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Τριτων_...σε μια ομορφη  φωτογραφια του φιλου Κωνσταντινου Παππα   
ΤΡΙΤΩΝ.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> QAM very interesting photo. It shows how different she looked in her original Cunard days. That tall forward pointing funnel was quite unusual and impressive.
> 
> Here is another aerial stern shot of her from Shipnostalgia which also shows how different her after decks and lido looked compared with todays additions under Louis ownership (in fact I think I prefer her like this in the original form as Louis has'nt been too careful about her aesthetic looks when they added that glass enclosed surround and that ugly flat roof over the upper deck as shelter from the sun)
> 
> Henry.
> 
> Ad_1398_1.jpg


I agree with you Henry. The glass windbreakers and the covering of the once magificent sun deck above the bridge, do not do justice to the otherwise handsome vessel. Of course the original Cunard Adventurer smoke stack, made to resemble the QE2's funnel, looks oversize (with the funny protrusions) and out of place on such a small ship.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Οπως μας δειχνει και το προγραμμα του Λουη, το Coral ( O Τριτωνακος δηλαδη  :Very Happy:  ) του χρονου θα κανει 6ημερες κρουαζιερες κανοντας επιβιβαση και απο το Λαυριο αλλα και απο την Πολη.. Ουσιαστικα παιρνει τις κρουαζιερες του Κρισταλ , το οποιο με τη σειρα του φαινεται οτι θα αντικαταστησει το Ολυμπια...

----------


## despo

Εννοείς τις γνωστές 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες καθε Παρασκευή. Δεν αλλάζει κάτι, ετσι δεν είναι ;

----------


## Express Pigasos

Λογικα αυτες ναι..απλα επειδη ειδα το 5day που λεει το θεσα ετσι..θα δουμε στους επομενους μηνες περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες....

----------


## lostromos

> Οπως μας δειχνει και το προγραμμα του Λουη, το Coral ( O Τριτωνακος δηλαδη  ) του χρονου θα κανει 6ημερες κρουαζιερες κανοντας επιβιβαση και απο το Λαυριο αλλα και απο την Πολη.. Ουσιαστικα παιρνει τις κρουαζιερες του Κρισταλ , το οποιο με τη σειρα του φαινεται οτι θα αντικαταστησει το Ολυμπια...


Και το Olympia τι θα κάνει?

----------


## mastrokostas

> Και το Olympia τι θα κάνει?


Προς το παρόν τίποτα ! Πέρσι δύσκολα γέμισε ,παρα τις προσπάθειες που έγιναν !

----------


## Express Pigasos

Το Ολυμπια εδεσε περιπου οταν κατασχεθηκε η Πριγκιπισσα Δαφνη στη Σουδα,ακουστηκε πως ισως στη θεση της παρουν το Ολυμπια.. καπου το ειχα δει στο ιντερνετ και το ειχα συζητησει με τον Solstice ,ισως εκεινος εχει κρατησει το λινκ.Το αλλο που μου ειχαν πει μια μερα στο μωλο της ΔΕΗ ,οταν συζητουσα για το ποσο ωραιο πλοιο ειναι με εναν κυριο απο το πληρωμα μου πε πως συζητιεται ακομα και η περιπτωση να παει για ενα 6μηνο στη Τεργεστη ως πλωτο ξενοδοχειο..Δηλαδη ο,τι ειχε ακουσει ο ανθρωπος πανω κατω... Σορρυ για το off topic .. Οσον αφορα το Κοραλ ειναι αποριας αξιο πως ενω καθοταν τοσο καιρο ποτε δεν το εχω δει σε αγγελια προς πωληση , ενω ταυτοχρονα το Calypso ειναι προς πωληση απο αρκετα γνωστο γραφειο... Οπως και το Spirit...Με το Coral/Triton ειχα ταξιδεψει το 2000 ..πολυ ωραιο πλοιο....μαλιστα ειχα συναντησει και πολυ δυνατο καιρο και κυμα...6αρακι στο Καβο Ματαπα και 9αρι(!) ανεβαινοντας προς Τσιβιταβεκια... πολυ καλο στη συμπεριφορα του γιατι πηγαινε και με 18 μιλια ωστε να προλαβει να ειναι 6 το πρωι στο λιμανι της Ρωμης επειδη επρεπε να προλαβουν τις πτησεις οι ξενοι...Μπορει να μη κοιμηθηκε ολο το καραβι λογω της κακοκαιριας αλλα μια χαρα επλεε με τοσο κυμα...Ολα τα αλλα ηταν φοβος οσων δεν πολυ ηξεραν απο θαλασσα...

Εδω στη Σαντορινη το 2000 απο αναλογικη μηχανη της πλακας .....

TRITON.jpg

----------


## despo

Δεν νομ'ιζω να υπήρχε πρόθεση της εταιρείας να πουλήσει το Κοραλ, παρα μόνο κάποια ναύλωση. Οσον αφορά το Καλυψώ, σίγουρα είναι στην αναμονή για 'ξεφόρτωμα'.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Δεν νομ'ιζω να υπήρχε πρόθεση της εταιρείας να πουλήσει το Κοραλ, παρα μόνο κάποια ναύλωση. Οσον αφορά το Καλυψώ, σίγουρα είναι στην αναμονή για 'ξεφόρτωμα'.


Το Καλύψω και εγώ πιστευω οτι σύντομα θα μας αποχαιρετήσει !

----------


## Express Pigasos

Αν δεν κανω λάθος ένα αδελφάκι του αυτού και του Λερος/Δήμητρα κυκλοφορεί ακομα. Μάλιστα αυτός που τα πουλάει ως μεσιτης λεει πως μπορει να συνδυάσει την πώληση και των 2.. :/

----------


## despo

Δεν πρέπει να έχει απομείνει κανένα άλλο πλοίο, απ'ο,τι βλέπω και στο fakta.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το CORAL.........20-09-2011 στις 06.30 π.μ στο μεγάλο λιμάνι πριν δέσει.

CORAL 15 20-09-2011.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Οταν μετά απο κρουαζιέρα ήρθε Πειραιά αρχές Ιανουαρίου 2004 και τελούσε υπο κατάσχεση. Η αρχή του τέλους για την εταιρία του...
triton.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

> Οταν μετά απο κρουαζιέρα ήρθε Πειραιά αρχές Ιανουαρίου 2004 και τελούσε υπο κατάσχεση. Η αρχή του τέλους για την εταιρία του...
> triton.JPG


το βλέπω ,και αναρωτιέμαι .... πόσο μεγάλωσαν πλέον τα βαπόρια ! θυμάμαι όταν το πήρε η Ηπειρωτική ,το θεωρούσαμε μεγάλο ! Σήμερα είναι από τα πολύ μικρά !

----------


## Apostolos

Είδαμε τα χάλια των μεγαθηρίων... Και αν παρακολουθείς τις νέες ερευνες και εξελίξεις στα θέματα ευσταθείας και στεγανής υποδιαίρεσης δεν θα μπαίνεις μέσα ουτε για φώτο στο λιμάνι! Εμεις αγαπάμε triton-size!

----------


## despo

Πραγματικά δεν σου κάνει καθόλου διάθεση να βγάλεις εστω και μια φωτογραφία τα μεγαθήρια που σωρηδόν έρχονται στον Πειραιά.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

CORAL ,αλλα παντα τριτων με τον βυζαντινο σταυρο και μπεζ στην καρδια μας, στο κατακολο τον ιουνιο του 2011

DSC00914.JPG

----------


## despo

03 despo TRITON.jpgΕπειδή το όμορφο αυτό πλοίο, έχει μείνει μακριά απο την ενεργό δράση για αρκετό καιρό, ας το θυμηθούμε στη διάρκεια των Ολυμπιακών αγώνων του 2004, οταν ηδη είχαν αρχίσει τα προβλήματα για τη R.O.C.

----------


## lostromos

> Πραγματικά δεν σου κάνει καθόλου διάθεση να βγάλεις εστω και μια φωτογραφία τα μεγαθήρια που σωρηδόν έρχονται στον Πειραιά.


Δυστυχώς όμως, αυτό είναι το μέλλον.
Το Ελληνικό κράτος, "έφαγε" μία-μία τις εταιρείες κρουαζιερών. Να μη πω για κάποιους επιχειρηματίες στη κρουαζιέρα, απ' το '85 και μετά...
Οπότε, πάρτε φωτογραφίες τα μεγαθήρια.
Αυτά θα μας ζήσουν τα επόμενα χρόνια.

----------


## P@vlos

> Δυστυχώς όμως, αυτό είναι το μέλλον.
> Το Ελληνικό κράτος, "έφαγε" μία-μία τις εταιρείες κρουαζιερών. Να μη πω για κάποιους επιχειρηματίες στη κρουαζιέρα, απ' το '85 και μετά...
> Οπότε, πάρτε φωτογραφίες τα μεγαθήρια.
> Αυτά θα μας ζήσουν τα επόμενα χρόνια.



Ολοσωστος! Φυγαν τα κουκλια και μειναν τα κουτια...

----------


## Aquaman

Ειναι οντως ομορφο βαπορι..στο πλαι φερνει λιγο στο νου το Orient Queen της Λουις.

----------


## lostromos

> Ειναι οντως ομορφο βαπορι..στο πλαι φερνει λιγο στο νου το Orient Queen της Λουις.


Ξέχασες ότι μοιάζει και στο "Aegean Pearl" ex "Perla" ex "Seawind"..., που παλιότερα, ανήκε κι αυτό στη Louis...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το 1970 η αμερικανική αεροπορική εταιρία τσάρτερ Overseas National Airways (ONA) θέλοντας να επεκταθεί και στις κρουαζιέρες χαμηλού κόστους αποφάσισε να ναυπηγήσει σε ολλανδικά ναυπηγεία οκτώ αδελφά κρουαζιερόπλοια 14.000 τόνων για να τα εκμεταλλευτεί σε κρουαζιέρες κυρίως της Καραϊβικής, Βερμούδας, Αλάσκας, κλπ. Το πρώτο ξεκίνησε να ναυπηγείται το 1970 στο ναυπηγείο Rotterdamsche Droogbok Maatschappij N.V στο Ρόττερνταμ και το δεύτερο ακολούθησε το επόμενο έτος. Το πρόγραμμα όμως της ΟΝΑ ήταν πολύ φιλόδοξο και σύντομα η εταιρία βρέθηκε σε δεινή οικονομική κατάσταση. Μέχρι το 1971 μέτοχος κατά 50% στην ΟΝΑ ήταν η αγγλική Cunard (Cunard Line ltd) η οποία βλέποντας τις κρατήσεις επιβατών στα παραδοσιακά της καράβια του Β. Ατλαντικού να πέφτουν, αποφάσισε να επενδύσει και αυτή στην οικονομική κρουαζιέρα αναλαμβάνοντας το πρόγραμμα ναυπήγησης των καραβιών της ΟΝΑ. Έτσι, περιορίζοντας τον αριθμό των πλοίων σε δύο, καθελκύεται το πρώτο στις 2 Φεβρουαρίου του 1971 με το όνομα Cunard Advenurer και στις 16 Μαρτίου του 1972 ακολουθεί στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο η καθέλκυση του δευτέρου με το όνομα Cunard Ambassador. Η προσθήκη Cunard στο όνομα των καραβιών ήταν καινοτομία για την εταιρία, και τα πρώτα χωρίς την προσθήκη Queen ή την κατάληξη –ia όπως συνήθιζε μέχρι τότε να ονομάζει τα καράβια της. Τα δύο καράβια είχαν εκτόπισμα 14.151 τόνους (το Cunard Ambassador 14.160), 148 μέτρα μήκος, 21,50 μέτρα πλάτος, χωρητικότητα 832 επιβατών σε μία θέση, τέσσερις 12κύλινδρες δηζελοκινητήρες Stork-Werkspoor 27.000 ίππων που κινούσαν δύο προπέλες με υπηρ. ταχύτητα 18,5 knots (max. 21,5). Το Cunard Adventurer παρελήφθη στις 19 Οκτωβρίου και ένα μήνα μετά ξεκίνησε το παρθενικό του ταξίδι από το Southampton προς την βάση του το San Juan του Πουέρτο Ρίκο για να ξεκινήσει από εκεί το πρόγραμμα κρουαζιερών του στην Καραϊβική. Στις 23 Οκτωβρίου του 1972 ακολούθησε και το Cunard Ambassador. Η αρχική μορφή των δύο καραβιών ήταν με λευκή φορεσιά, σημαία Αγγλίας και νηολόγιο Southampton και λευκή τσιμινιέρα με μαύρη πλάτη η οποία ήταν απομίμηση της χαρακτηριστικής τσιμινιέρας του QE2, σε δυσανάλογο όμως ύψος σε σχέση με το μέγεθος των καραβιών. Εκτός των νησιών της Καραϊβικής το πρόγραμμά τους περιλάμβάνε και κρουαζιέρες στη Βερμούδα και το καλοκαίρι στην Αλάσκα. Το 1976 τα καράβια εγγράφονται στην Cunard Cruise Ships Ltd και η μόνη οπτική διαφορά είναι η νέα κοκκινόμαυρη τσιμινιέρα-σήμα κατατεθέν της Cunard. Στις 12 Σεπτεμβρίου του 1974 ενώ το Cunard Ambassador έπλεε κενό επιβατών από το Port Everglades της Φλόριντα προς την Νέα Ορλεάνη για να παραλάβει επιβάτες, ξέσπασε πυρκαγιά στο μηχανοστάσιο η οποία κατέστρεψε το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του εσωτερικού του καραβιού μέχρι να τεθεί υπό έλεγχο με την βοήθεια της Ακτοφυλακής στο Key West όπου ρυμουλκήθηκε. Στην συνέχεια αφού κρίθηκε ολική απώλεια και όποια επισκευή του θα ήταν ασύμφορη πουλήθηκε το 1975 στην εταιρία C. Clausen της Δανίας, για να μετασκευαστεί σε πλοίο μεταφοράς ζώων με το όνομα Linda Clausen. Για το ενδιαφέρον της ιστορίας να αναφέρω εδώ ότι το 1980 πουλήθηκε και πάλι (Lembu Shipping Corp., Panama) αποκτώντας το νέο όνομα Procyon, ενώ το 1983 αγοράστηκε από εταιρία του Κατάρ (Qatar Transport & Marine Services of Doha) και ονομάστηκε Raslan. Στις 3 Ιουλίου 1983 ξέσπασε και πάλι φωτιά στο μηχανοστάσιο για να πουληθεί πλέον για σκραπ στο Kaohsiung της Ταϊβάν τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1984. Στις 14 Φεβρουαρίου του 1976 το εναπομείναν Cunard Adventurer συγκρούεται έξω από το λιμάνι του San Juan με το ιταλικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο Carla C με ζημιές στην πλώρη του. Τα δύο όμως καράβια είχαν από καιρού κριθεί πολύ μικρά για τον σκοπό που εξυπηρετούσαν και το 1976 που παραλαμβάνονται τα μεγαλύτερα Cunard Princess και Cunard Countess (πρ. Olympia Countess της ROC), το Cunard Adventurer βγαίνει αμέσως προς πώληση. Το 1977 η νέα εταιρία του, η Norwegian Caribbean Lines το βάφτισε Sunward II και το οδήγησε στα ναυπηγεία Hapag-Lloyd Werft της Βρέμης για μετασκευή και ανακαίνιση. Στην μετασκευή αυτήν περιορίστηκε η χωρητικότητά του σε 718 επιβάτες με την κατάργηση κάποιων καμπινών και άλλαξε ριζικά η εμφάνισή του από την αντικατάσταση της ογκώδους τσιμινιέρας του με δύο μικρότερες τύπου V. Με σημαία Νορβηγίας και νηολόγιο Όσλο ξεκινά τον Απρίλιο του 1977 ξανά τις κρουαζιέρες του στην Καραϊβική. Το 1987 η εταιρία που έχει πλέον επεκταθεί σε κρουαζιέρες εκτός Καραϊβικής αλλάζει το όνομά της σε Norwegian Cruise Lines (NCL) και το νέο νηολόγιο του καραβιού είναι το Nassau στις Μπαχάμες. Καθώς η NCL επεκτείνεται και επενδύει σε μεγαλύτερα και νεότερα καράβια, το Sunward II βγαίνει προς πώληση. Το 1991 νέος αγοραστής του ήταν η Ηπειρωτική των αφων Ποταμιάνου η οποία με το όνομα Triton (Τρίτων) και την παραδοσιακή μπεζ-χακί φορεσιά της και τον βυζαντινό σταυρό στις τσιμινιέρες το εκμεταλλεύεται σε 3ήμερες και 4ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στα νησιά του Αιγαίου και το Κουσάντασι σε αντικατάσταση του πρόσφατα χαμένου Πήγασου. Η συμφωνία πώλησης του καραβιού μεταξύ Ηπειρωτικής και NCL προέβλεπε και κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική τον χειμώνα υπό την εμπορική εκμετάλλευση της NCL. Από το 1996 με την συγχώνευση της Ηπειρωτικής με την Sun Line στην ROC το Triton κάνει 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στα νησιά του Αιγαίου και Τουρκία διατηρώντας την μπεζ-χακί φορεσιά της Ηπειρωτικής αλλά με τα σινιάλα της ROC. Με την παράδοση του νεότευκτου Olympia Voyager, όλος ο στόλος της ROC αποκτά την νέα μπλε φορεσιά και το Triton κάνει 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στα νησιά του Αιγαίου, την Τουρκία, την Civitavecchia (Ρώμη), Σικελία με επιστροφή στον Πειραιά μέσω Ισθμού της Κορίνθου. Στις 2 Ιουνίου του 1996 ενώ έπλεε κοντά στην Χάλκη εκδηλώθηκε πυρκαγιά στο μηχανοστάσιό του και οι επιβάτες του φορώντας σωσίβια το εγκατέλειψαν επιβιβαζόμενοι σε δύο ιπτάμενα δελφίνια που έσπευσαν σε βοήθεια από την Ρόδο. Το πλήρωμα κατόρθωσε να σβήσει την φωτιά και μετά από επιθεώρηση στην Ρόδο το καράβι επέστρεψε στον Πειραιά για επισκευές. Τον Οκτώβριο του 2000 κάνει δύο 10ήμερες κρουαζιέρες από την Civitavecchia ακολουθώντας τα βήματα του Αγίου Παύλου προς την Μάλτα, το Αιγαίο, την βόρειο Ελλάδα, την Κων/πολη και μέσω Ισθμού πίσω στην Σικελία και Civitavecchia, ενώ η δεύτερη συμπεριλαμβάνει και τους Αγίους Τόπους (Ισραήλ και Αίγυπτο). Στα τέλη του 1999 ναυλώνεται από την Premier Cruises μέχρι τον Απρίλιο του 2000 για 3-4ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στο Μεξικό αλλά η ναύλωση δεν προχωράει και το πλοίο επιστρέφει τον Ιανουάριο στον Πειραιά. Το καράβι επίσης ναυλώνεται από τον γερμανικό tour operator Holiday Kreuzfahrten για χειμερινές κρουαζιέρες. Αρχές του 2004 η ROC καταρρέει οικονομικά και τα καράβια της κατάσχονται από τις τράπεζες και τους πιστωτές της. Το Triton αγοράζεται σε πλειστηριασμό τον Απρίλιο του 2005 από την κυπριακή Mare Global S.A θυγατρική της Louis Hellenic Cruise Lines και αλλάζει πάλι όνομα σε Coral. Το 2006 μεταφέρεται σε άλλη θυγατρική (New Wave Navigation S.A) και υψώνει κυπριακή σημαία με λιμάνι την Λεμεσό. Αρχικά με την νέα εταιρία του ξεκίνησε 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες από Πειραιά προς τα ελληνικά νησιά και Τουρκία αλλά το 2006 άλλαξε ρότα και έκανε 10ήμερες κρουαζιέρες από την Γένοβα με προορισμό λιμάνια της Ισπανίας, Πορτογαλίας, Μαρόκο, Μάλτας, Λιβύης και Τυνησίας. Το 2007 δέχτηκε εκτεταμένη μετασκευή και ανακαίνιση και στο κατάστρωμα πάνω από την γέφυρα όπου στεγαζόταν ένα πανοραμικό σαλόνι το οποίο επεκτάθηκε, δημιουργήθηκαν νέες καμπίνες με προέκταση της υπερκατασκευής προς τις τσιμινιέρες (νέα μεγ. χωρητικότητα 921-968 επιβάτες με χρήση των αναδιπλούμενων κουκετών). Επίσης, στην ίδια μετασκευή τοποθετήθηκαν πρόσθετοι ανεμοθώρακες στην πρύμη. Από το 2007 ξεκινά 10ήμερες κρουαζιέρες Δυτ. Μεσογείου μεταξύ Γαλλίας και Ιταλίας με αφετηρία την Μασσαλία (ή Γένοβα) με λιμάνια προσέγγισης την Πάλμα, Μάλαγκα, Τανγκιέρη, Γιβραλτάρ, Ίμπιζα, Βαρκελώνη, Γένοβα. Το 2010 αλλάζει σημαία σε αυτή της Μάλτας και λιμάνι την Βαλέτα. Το 2011 κάνει 11ήμερες κρουαζιέρες με αφετηρία την Κων/πολη προς τα νησιά του Αιγαίου, και μέσω ισθμού της Κορίνθου προς Σικελία, Κορσική και Μασσαλία. Τον Νοέμβριο του 2011 με την λήξη της σαιζόν το καράβι παροπλίζεται στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας και έκτοτε δεν δραστηριοποιείται. Για το 2013 η Louis ανακοίνωσε 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στα ελληνικά νησιά και Τουρκία με αφετηρία το Λαύριο και μέλλει να δούμε αν θα υλοποιηθούν ή το καράβι θα πάρει την άγουσα για τα διαλυτήρια.


Το Cunard Adventurer με την πανύψηλη τσιμινιέρα αλά QE2
Cunard_Adventurer_1971.jpg 

Το Cunard Ambassador μετά την μετατροπή του στο ζωάδικο Linda Clausen
Linda_Clausen.jpg

Το Sunward II της NCL
Sunward_II.jpg

Σαν Triton της ROC ναυλωμένο από την Holiday Kreuzfahrten

Triton4.jpg

Σαν Coral της Louis πριν την μετασκευή στο κατάστρωμα πάνω από την γέφυρα
Coral.jpg


Πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia, shipspotting

----------


## despo

Πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον το αφιερωμά σου φιλε Queen Anna Maria, στο οποίο έμαθα για πρώτη φορά οτι το πλοίο είχε διατελέσει και ζωάδικο, οπως επίσης οτι είχε ναυλωθεί στη Holiday Kreuzfahfrten. Μήπως είναι λίγο νωρίς να φύγει για τα διαλυτήρια ;

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον το αφιερωμά σου φιλε Queen Anna Maria, στο οποίο έμαθα για πρώτη φορά οτι το πλοίο είχε διατελέσει και ζωάδικο, οπως επίσης οτι είχε ναυλωθεί στη Holiday Kreuzfahfrten. Μήπως είναι λίγο νωρίς να φύγει για τα διαλυτήρια ;


Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Despo για τα καλά σου λόγια. Το αδελφό του Cunard Ambassador όπως γράφω έγινε ζωάδικο μετά από ολοσχερή καταστροφή του από πυρκαγιά. Ως προς το μέλλον του καραβιού δυστυχώς οι ημέρες του είναι μετρημένες. Είναι καράβι 42 ετών, με υψηλό κόστος εκμετάλλευσης/ανά επιβάτη, ξεπερασμένο πλέον τεχνολογικά και με αρκετές φθορές παρά την καλή του συντήρηση (βλ. ασύμφορο). Επίσης, με πεσμένη την κίνηση λόγω κρίσης των ελλήνων επιβατών (στους οποίους απευθύνεται κατά πλειοψηφία) αν βγάλει την φετινή σαιζόν πολύ φοβάμαι ότι σύντομα θα μας αποχαιρετήσει.

----------


## gioannis13

Θα ξανακαπνισει και παλι το φουγαρο του !!!  :Tears Of Joy:  :Tears Of Joy:  :Tears Of Joy:  http://www.nereusholidays.gr/cruises.../1170--a-.html

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Θα ξανακαπνισει και παλι το φουγαρο του !!!  http://www.nereusholidays.gr/cruises.../1170--a-.html


I also wish it were true but you will probably find that these are the same cruises to be operated by Orient Queen ! Nereus Holidays  has probably used the Coral as an assumption that they will operate this vessel so I think for the moment the Coral will remain laid up ! Sorry to disappoint you. Unless they are planning to use both ships which I doubt as there is not enough demand. And in any case if that were to be the case they would probably use the Cristal (which is laid up for the summer) as it makes more economic sense than operating 2 smaller vessels.

Henry.

----------


## Express Pigasos

> I also wish it were true but you will probably find that these are the same cruises to be operated by Orient Queen ! Nereus Holidays  has probably used the Coral as an assumption that they will operate this vessel so I think for the moment the Coral will remain laid up ! Sorry to disappoint you. Unless they are planning to use both ships which I doubt as there is not enough demand. And in any case if that were to be the case they would probably use the Cristal (which is laid up for the summer) as it makes more economic sense than operating 2 smaller vessels.
> 
> Henry.


Exactly.. 2 or 3 months ago,if someone visited Louis web page ,he could see Olympia,OQ and Coral in their schedules...but after some days passed, the schedule became as it is now..

p.s. the weird things is that I can't open louiscruises.com right now  :Razz:

----------


## lostromos

> I also wish it were true but you will probably find that these are the same cruises to be operated by Orient Queen ! Nereus Holidays  has probably used the Coral as an assumption that they will operate this vessel so I think for the moment the Coral will remain laid up ! Sorry to disappoint you. Unless they are planning to use both ships which I doubt as there is not enough demand. And in any case if that were to be the case they would probably use the Cristal (which is laid up for the summer) as it makes more economic sense than operating 2 smaller vessels.
> 
> Henry.


That's correct.
If Louis were to operate both Ortient Queen and Coral on 7-day, why not just using the Cristal? (laid up in Kynosoura until further notice..)

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Exactly.. 2 or 3 months ago,if someone visited Louis web page ,he could see Olympia,OQ and Coral in their schedules...but after some days passed, the schedule became as it is now..
> 
> p.s. the weird things is that I can't open louiscruises.com right now


You are exactly right I remember seeing the Coral featured on the Louis website doing the 7 day cruises. They also said they would include 2 new ports of call, namely Chios and Symi but they also changed their minds about this too!. I just hope they survive this season and that both winter charters for the Orient Queen and Cristal in South America and the Caribbean are not cancelled.

Its also interesting that they will only be operating cruises for 2 months out of Limassol for the Cyprus market (July and August only) as opposed to Salamis Filoxenia which is doing a much longer season from May to October. Mind you with the economic problems in Cyprus now and the banks closed I don't know if these cruises are going to sell either !! 

Henry.

----------


## lostromos

> p.s. the weird things is that I can't open louiscruises.com right now


25' later, I can confirm that still, website does not open.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Good photo of Coral by Dennis Mortimer on Shipspotting today. Lets hope she is not the next one on the block as she is the last of the Louis classics still laid up !!

Henry.

1776814.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Good photo of Coral by Dennis Mortimer on Shipspotting today. Lets hope she is not the next one on the block as she is the last of the Louis classics still laid up !!
> 
> Henry.
> 
> 1776814.jpg


I'm afraid Henry she is next to go. Her only hope is a short period of life chartered to low budget operators for a couple of years at most and then to the beach.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Έχουμε ξανακούσει τέτοιο σενάριο αλλά σύμφωνα με το Shippax θα μετονομαστεί LOUIS RHEA κ του χρόνου θα κάνει μαζί με το LOUIS OLYMPIA  3, 4, 7μερες κρουαζιέρες. Τώρα που κολλάει το Rhea στην ονοματολογία του Λούη ένας Θεός ξέρει...Ό,τι κ να'ναι μακάρι γιά το βαπόρι που σαρανταρίζει πλέον να ξαναταξιδέψει :Tears Of Joy: .

----------


## despo

> Έχουμε ξανακούσει τέτοιο σενάριο αλλά σύμφωνα με το Shippax θα μετονομαστεί LOUIS RHEA κ του χρόνου θα κάνει μαζί με το LOUIS OLYMPIA  3, 4, 7μερες κρουαζιέρες. Τώρα που κολλάει το Rhea στην ονοματολογία του Λούη ένας Θεός ξέρει...Ό,τι κ να'ναι μακάρι γιά το βαπόρι που σαρανταρίζει πλέον να ξαναταξιδέψει.


Αλλαξαν δυστυχώς τα δεδομένα. Αν προσέξεις στο θέμα της εταιρείας, έχω ηδη γράψει οτι τις κρουαζιέρες του θα τις κάνει τελικά το Κρυσταλ το 2014.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ δύσκολο έως και απίθανο να ξαναταξιδέψει το πλοίο. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι κοντεύει να συμπληρώσει δύο χρόνια παροπλισμού (Νοέμβριος 2011) σε ντάνες στην Ελευσίνα (μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα) και το πιθανότερο κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη είναι να ακολουθήσει την μοίρα των συντρόφων του σε αυτές (EMERALD, SAPPHIRE, CALYPSO).

Να πούμε πληροφοριακά, ότι μετά την αναχώρηση του CALYPSO τον περασμένο Μάρτη, το _CORAL_ μεταφέρθηκε στη μεγάλη ντάνα στη νότια πλευρά του κόλπου της Ελευσίνας, όπου βρίσκεται μέχρι και σήμερα μαζί με τα "Aegean Ro/Ro", HEAVEN, FANTASY, STAR αλλά και άλλα πλοία.

----------


## despo

Παρά τον παροπλισμό του ας μην είμαστε τόσο απαισιόδοξοι, αλλωστε μην ξεχνάμε οτι κατά διαστήματα απ΄όσο έχω ακούσει πάνε μηχανικοί και ανάβουν τις μηχανές. Που να ξέρουμε  - μπορεί το 2014 να είναι μιά καλή χρονιά για την κρουαζιέρα  :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μακάρι, και ποιός δεν το εύχεται. Προσωπικά θεωρώ το _CORAL_ ένα από τα ομορφότερα "κλασσικά" κρουαζιερόπλοια και θα λυπηθώ όταν (και όποτε αυτό συμβεί) πουληθεί γιά διάλυση. Ωστόσο παραμένω απαισιόδοξος για το μέλλον του.

_Πειραιάς_
2009_12.jpg
_Δεκέμβριος 2009_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To καλιγραμμο με αριστοκρατικες καταβολες,cunard, ΤΡΙΤΩΝ αναχωρει απο τον πειραια το 1996 με πλοιαρχο τον Κωστα Σκουρλη

net (352).jpg

Δυστυχως οι 4 αδιφαγες stork werkspoor ισως δωσουν και την χαριστικη βολη

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αλλαξαν δυστυχώς τα δεδομένα. Αν προσέξεις στο θέμα της εταιρείας, έχω ηδη γράψει οτι τις κρουαζιέρες του θα τις κάνει τελικά το Κρυσταλ το 2014.


Oμολογώ ότι δεν το είχα προσέξει. Με φυσιολογικές συνθήκες 2 χρόνια παροπλισμού δεν είναι πολλά, παλιότερα είχαμε βαπόρια δεμένα πολύ περισσότερα χρόνια που ξαναταξίδεψαν αλλά έλα όμως που είναι η ρημάδα η κρίση. Έχω την κρυφή ελπίδα επειδή ο τουρισμός πάει καλά μήπως βρεθεί κάτι κ γιά αυτό του χρόνου...

----------


## mastrokostas

Απ όσο γνωρίζω , ακόμη ισχύουν αυτά που ξέρουμε !Το πλοίο θα ξανά ταξιδέψει !Θα δουμε !

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Απ όσο γνωρίζω , ακόμη ισχύουν αυτά που ξέρουμε !Το πλοίο θα ξανά ταξιδέψει !Θα δουμε !


Latest news from a Greek source suggests that the itineraries which have been published for the Louis Rhea in 2014 will now be operated by the Louis Cristal (on her return from the Cuba charter). Presumably they think the higher capacity vessel will be more suitable. Regarding the Louis Aura (ex Orient Queen) there are rumours that she is to be chartered to a French operator for northern European cruises in summer 2014 so this means that Louis will probably end up using Rhea for the Cyprus market in July/August which is really good news...at least it seems she will be operating for another season!

Can anyone confirm the above ?

Henry.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια απο τις ωραιοτερες φωτο γραφιες του ΤΡΙΤΩΝ απο φυλλαδιο της κραταιας τοτε Ηπειρωτικης

net (420).jpg

Ειδικη αφιερωση βεβαια στον φιλο απο τα παλια GJIANNISMANTDZJGOYRIS

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πραγματικα πανεμορφη εικονα!!!_

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Three excellent photos taken by Dennis Mortimer in 2011 sailing out of Piraeus (Shipspotting). Lets hope this handsome gem of a ship will sail again in 2014 at least for one more season !

Henry.

1859769.jpg 1859770.jpg 1859768.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Triton_ in a nice photo from Ebay.

Triton.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτη ειναι η πρωτη καρτ ποσταλ του πλοιο και ειναι φωτομονταζ, και πριν 20 χρονια κυκλοφορουσαν παντου στον Πειραια.Να που τα χρονια περασαν ομως και τις βλπουμε στο e-bay

----------


## despo

Σύμφωνα με το maritime matters, δυστυχώς και αυτό το πλοίο σχεδιάζει η εταιρεία να το στείλει για διάλυση !
Τα όμορφα κρουαζιερόπλοια μετα και τη φωτιά στο Ocean Countess, εξαφανίζονται ...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σύμφωνα με το maritime matters, δυστυχώς και αυτό το πλοίο σχεδιάζει η εταιρεία να το στείλει για διάλυση !
> Τα όμορφα κρουαζιερόπλοια μετα και τη φωτιά στο Ocean Countess, εξαφανίζονται ...


Πάντα όταν ακούγεται τέτοια πληροφορία,ελπίζω να μην είναι αλήθεια...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν θελω να ειμαι  <μοιρολογιστρα> πλοιων αλλα ο ΤΡΙΤΩΝ εκτος οτι ειναι ενα πραγματικα ομορφο και ποιοτικο βαπορι που ναυπηγηθηκε για λογαριασμο της cunard, ηταν και το πρωτο μοντελο που ειχα φτιαξει το 1996 



negative (538).jpgtriton.jpg

----------


## despo

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής εγω είχα την εντύπωση οτι ειδικά για το 2014, οπου δεν υπάρχει κάποιο κενό άλλου πλοίου που παραδοσιακά χρησιμοποιείται για τις καλοκαιρινές κρουαζιέρες απο την Κύπρο, θα ήταν αυτό που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για τους 2 - 3 αυτους μήνες. Μακάρι να μην είναι ακριβείς οι πληροφορίες, γιατί τέτοια πλοία ομορφαίνουν πραγματικά τα λιμάνια μας.

----------


## mastrokostas

Θα φύγει και αυτό για κόψιμο !Καιρός ήταν ,διότι είναι τώρα τόσος καιρός που είναι δεμένο, και θα ήθελε αρκετά για να ξεκινήσει !Το κακό δεν είναι που φεύγουν για κόψιμο παλιά βαπόρια ! αλλά το ότι δεν αντικαθιστούνται με νεότερα ! Θα ηταν ευτυχία να έπαιρνε ο Λουις ένα άλλο στην θέση αυτού ! πχ το Saga Ruby που είναι και ποιο μεγάλο και ποιο κλασικό και ποιο όμορφο και σε ποιο καλή κατάσταση !!!!  :Wink:   :Smile: 
Πάντως αυτό το βαπόρι ήταν η τελευταία ανάμνηση από την Ηπειρωτική !!!  :Sad:

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Θα ηταν ευτυχία να έπαιρνε ο Λουις ένα άλλο στην θέση αυτού ! πχ το Saga Ruby που είναι και ποιο μεγάλο και ποιο κλασικό και ποιο όμορφο και σε ποιο καλή κατάσταση !!!!


Τώρα τελευταία ακούγονται πολλά και γι' αυτό το όμορφο σκαρί.....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Με την συσκευή AIS εν λειτουργία σήμερα στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας το πλοίο, μετά από πολύ μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα. Γεγονός που πιθανότατα δείχνει ότι έχουν αρχίσει και οι απαραίτητες εργασίες για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι.

Λυπηρή βέβαια αυτή η εξέλιξη, όπως και για κάθε όμορφο πλοίο που πωλείται για scrap, αλλά λογική και αναμενόμενη τουλάχιστον κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη όπως την είχα εκφράσει και μερικούς μήνες πριν, όταν ακόμα υπήρχαν αισιοδοξία και σενάρια για επαναδραστηριοποίηση του πλοίου μέσα στο 2014.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Louis officially announced on Friday the sale of the Coral to Turkish breakers. Sad to see this stalwart of the fleet finally going especially after having her renamed as 'Louis Rhea' with the possibility of sailing in 2014!

Another great ship that belonged to the original white fleet of the Caribbean and pioneered affordable cruising to the American market, she worked hard and made money for all her owners and was a very handsome vessel, it will be sad to see her go!

Henry.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Good photo of Coral by Dennis Mortimer on Shipspotting today. Lets hope she is not the next one on the block as she is the last of the Louis classics still laid up !!
> 
> Henry.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 141831





> I'm afraid Henry she is next to go. Her only hope is a short period of life chartered to low budget operators for a couple of years at most and then to the beach.


Sadly Henry here is what we were discussing last April guessing her fate soon to come.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να και η επιβεβαίωση από το maritimematters:

http://maritimematters.com/2013/12/u...to-scrap-heap/

----------


## mastrokostas

φευγει σε μερικες ημερες !

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα με αναμένω το ΑΙΣ :Distrust:

----------


## mastrokostas

Ωραια ονομα του εδωσαν ! Cora !!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Kληρούχα με αυτή την σημαία δεν είναι γιά Τουρκία που είπανε. Εγώ το κόβω γιά Ινδία.

----------


## despo

Καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά.
Ηταν Δεκέμβρης του 2005 οταν στις τελευταίες του μέρες με Ελληνική σημαία λόγω συγγενούς μου β' Μηχανικού επισκέφθηκα το πλοίο στο Πέραμα. Εκει επικρατούσε κυριολεκτικά οργασμός απο δουλειές, διότι εγκαθιστούσαν το Sprinkler στο πλοίο και φυσικά είχαν ξοδευτεί και πολλά λεφτά. 8 ακριβώς χρόνια μετά και αφου πιά καταργήθηκαν οι κρουαζιέρες στη Δυτική Μεσόγειο οπου είχε βρεί έναν εστω και προσωρινό ρόλο, έρχεται το τέλος του ...

----------


## mastrokostas

Εφυγε πριν λιγο το Coral για το τελευταιο του ταξιδι !! Τελος και γι αυτο το βαπορι !!!!Αντιο ζωη οπως λεει και ο Νικος !!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Λίγο μπερδεμενα μας τα λέει το ΑΙS. Destination Dubai κ last known port Kandla! :Distrust:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νομίζω ότι αξίζει η παρακάτω αεροφωτογραφία του καραβιού από τις πρώτες ημέρες της ζωής του με την NCL σαν Sunward II, όταν μεσουρανούσε στην Καραϊβική.


SunwardSized.jpg

πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Να μοιραστώ και γω μια φωτογραφία του καραβιού μαζί σας, τραβηγμένη στη Βαρκελώνη το 2007, όταν οι τσιμινιέρες της ΛΟΥΗΣ ήταν ακόμα λευκές.
Ένα πανέμορφο καράβι, που στόλισε με την παρουσία του τα ελληνικά νησιά και εκπροσώπησε για πολλά χρόνια την σημαία μας σε όλη τη Μεσόγειο και τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο.
Δυστυχώς ο κύκλος του έκλεισε, εμείς όμως ας το θυμόμαστε, κρατόντας τις ευχάριστες αναμνήσεις και εικόνες.
Καλό ταξίδι.

Barcelona 07 428 (Medium).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

CORAL.......23-04-2011 στις 06.15 π.μ έχοντας μπει στον Πειραιά. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

CORAL 06 23-04-2011.jpg

----------


## tablet

Τωρα που βρισκεται το βαπορι? ?εχει κοπει η περιμενει σειρα...? ?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τωρα που βρισκεται το βαπορι? ?εχει κοπει η περιμενει σειρα...? ?


Στο Αλάνγκ δεν έχει τέτοια...Αν ήταν Ελλάδα που κόβανε παλιά,ένα βαπόρι ένα χρόνο κ αν,μπορεί να υπήρχε ακόμα...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ας δούμε την πρόοδο της διάλυσης σύμφωνα με το maritimematters σε άρθρο που αφορά άλλο ένα ιστορικό πλοίο το Daphne:
http://maritimematters.com/2014/06/demolishing-daphne/

----------


## tripontikas

Φωτο του πλοιου SAM_6107.jpgπου τραβηξα στην Ροδο γυρω στα 1995-96 .

----------


## tripontikas

Mια φωτο ως TRITON στην Ροδο γυρω στο 1995 .SAM_6155.jpgSAM_6155.jpgSAM_6138.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

CORAL.jpgCORAL a.jpg 11-1-09

Ως CORAL με την φορεσιά του Λούη.

----------

